# My 86 regal



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Old ass pic of my Regal from '05. Drop springs, mirror tints on ALL windows (including the windshield) :0 and 13's :biggrin: I would scrape on EVERYTHING to the point that there wasn't really much exhaust pipe left when i replaced it. :biggrin: 











Finally got some new parts to toss on the car so i figured i'd take some pics. Got a chrome grill/bezels/and taillights.










before (with painted grill & bezels)










after (took off the lettering on the window & headlight halfshields too)










also buffed out some scratches from the fender and put a new wheel on the front










had to replace a valve cover gasket so i put some more chrome stuff on when i was under the hood along with spraying the underside of the hood orange


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

rear shot









this should look very different soon (hopefully) :biggrin: but for now i made some panels to cover the 1/4 panels and wrapped them with the trunk carpet from another Regal. Subs are some 10" Pioneers that i've had for years powered by a Jensen 500W 2 channel amp(the sounds will be swapped out for something that fits between the cylinders when the time comes).


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

thats clean as fuk :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Also picked up some cups and cylinders yesterday.










cups looked rough though so i pulled out the powdercoater and did those in a grey along with some foot pegs for my son's little electric 4 wheeler and did a homemade switch handle in orange


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 23 2007, 07:31 PM~8854316
> *thats clean as fuk :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro, i keep it as clean as i can. Finally got a car cover for it too since it's outside year round.

Also, just sprayed the underside of the hood (Krylon rattle can but it matches the paint really good).


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

LMK if you need anything i got a cpl of pumps layin around somewhere i know one is a PH g-force #6 brand new but I'll neva use it i just wanted the chrome stuff like the motor and end plate but its got a gold SACO, an blk end plate the otha pump needs the block replaced, someone arced somethin on it works great just a lil ugly....but u may be goin a different route


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I have some stuff already that i've been accumulating: 3 pumps all plumbed, solenoids, rear hoses, switches w/extensions, extended/reinforced/molded upper a-arms and unbreakable balljoints, two 10" chrome cylinders, and cups. 

Only things i still need are hoses for the front, battery cable for the batteries, quick disconnect, and switch wiring. Possibly springs, might have those covered already.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

looks good homie.


----------



## 85_REGAL (Sep 5, 2007)

ey homie where you get your new parts for the regal from (grill, bezels, and taillights) i need some for my regal... clean ride homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

damn.. looks real nice with them new parts...


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85_REGAL_@Oct 2 2007, 02:36 AM~8913620
> *ey homie where you get your new parts for the regal from (grill, bezels, and taillights) i need some for my regal... clean ride homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I just kept my eye out for awhile here and on ebay. I still need a passenger front turn lense by the bezel an passenger rear taillight due to a crack in each but for now i'm happy with whats on there.

Picked up some powerballs and the rest of the solenoids i need while i was out in Vegas these last couple weeks too


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Still accumulating parts for now. Got some mirrors for the bottom's of the doors too.

Also, i'm thinking of re-doing the front cups in orange along with the rear springs.


----------



## Lil Chuco (Mar 22, 2007)

whats up bro were could i get new parts for my 1985 buick, tail lights, head lamp bezals, grill ect...../....???????????


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Chuco_@Nov 12 2007, 02:21 AM~9207957
> *whats up bro were could i get new parts for my 1985 buick, tail lights, head lamp bezals, grill ect...../....???????????
> *


If you want New Old Stock parts, check ebay. I've seen grilles and taillights and stuff come up for sale on there but NOS is not cheap at all. Or just check for people parting out or scrap yards.


----------



## Skinny_D (Jan 13, 2003)

All that new chrome really helped the look of your ride homie! Im looking for both front bezels and a rear bumper my self, not having much luck yet, i still have to hit up the wreckers and see what they have. How did you find them clean parts? :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT FOR A CLEAN REGAL..


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skinny_D+Nov 16 2007, 06:25 AM~9240235-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I decided to finally do something with the plexi-mirror i bought for my door panels a few months ago. I bought a 12" x 48" piece of mirrored plexiglass for about $28 shipped from this site:

www.estreetplasitcs.com

I'm still not sure if i'm going to paint the plastic black to match the black vinyl upper door inserts or if i should just leave it the stock grey for now so i haven't glued the mirror in yet.

Here's the door panel after taking the carpet off after the first cut of the mirror(that adhesive that holds it on is a pain to get off) .










Here's with a cardboard template where the mirror is going to go.










Lastly, here is with the mirror installed.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

and here's a pic of the upper door panel. I just took all the old material off and trim and covered it in black marine vinyl. Also put in a set of the grey marble looking door pulls since the car originally had the woodgrain. Got rid of the lock rod and next time around i think i'm going to move the window switches to the center console.


----------



## Skinny_D (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 16 2007, 10:15 PM~9246407
> *Got them for a homie off of here for a very good price   I had everything in chrome a couple years ago on it but figured i'd try something different with everything being painted but i'm definately leaving it chrome now.
> Thanks
> *



yah i hooked up with a new set of bezels my self but mine are for an 82 which seems to a harder body style to find parts for now  im still hunting down a rust free b back bumper :cheesy:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skinny_D_@Jan 4 2008, 10:33 PM~9610441
> *yah i hooked up with a new set of bezels my self but mine are for an 82 which seems to a harder body style to find parts for now    im still hunting down a rust free b back bumper  :cheesy:
> *


I hear that. I thought i had found a set of rust free bumpers. Had them on the car for about a year and then decided to take the small rubber/chrome bumper stops off and found a 1" rust hole under the passenger side one 
got it covered up with a chrome cce sticker for now.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Trying to decide if i want the motor end caps, backing plates/rods all chrome or orange.


----------



## Wyze Krakz (Nov 26, 2007)

Looks real good..What are your plans for the inside?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wyze Krakz_@Jan 5 2008, 06:27 PM~9615869
> *Looks real good..What are your plans for the inside?
> *


Not much since it's still a daily but i'd like to redo the stock leather pillow top seats in all white with orange piping and orange carpet. So far i've put some mirror inserts in the doors, wrapped the upper door panels and rear inserts, installed a chain steering wheel, custom shift knob, four 6 x9's in the rear deck(only have speakers in the center holes though so i have clearance for cylinders and to port the bass into the interior), some neon lighting/strobes, and a new dual map light dome light from a caprice.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

extended 1" at the ears and plated down the insides. Should i put the bumpstops back in or leave them out?

before










after


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

:0 the ride is gonna look good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

looks good :thumbsup: i digg them door panels. :biggrin: i think the orange on the backing plates and rods would look real good too.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Used to have Four 6 x 9's but now am just running Two in the middle and using the side ones to port the bass into the cabin area as well as have enough clearance for cylinders.










Finally got a horn button for my steering wheel, thinking of getting it engraved.


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

looking good Joe! :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD BRO


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

Hell Yeah.. Looks Good Homie...


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Decided on just pc'ing some regular end caps and the motor to block plate for now. I might still do the backing plates in orange too but i'll decide in the next couple weeks once all this stuff is finally in the car :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

rides looking good homie. 
working on my regal now. i'll get some pics up tomorrow or so. putting the front cylinders in and redoing my battery racks. got the interior almost done except for the carpet and some int. pieces. going green and black. 


build up topic comming soon.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Looks good with those center golds. How many batteries you putting in it and what size front springs are you using?


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

six batts. and the springs i put in are from a freight train. my uncle work for a rail car company and put some freight springs on his cutlass. fukker sits low as hell and wont tweak.


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

the springs in the pic didn't go in. i'll get some pics of the extra springs tomorrow.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah, i'm going with 6 batteries too. Any idea on what the specs on the train springs are? I'm hoping with some 3 1/2 tons in the front, that it'll lay and still have a smooth ride.


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 8 2008, 10:03 PM~10369471
> *Yeah, i'm going with 6 batteries too.  Any idea on what the specs on the train springs are?   I'm hoping with some 3 1/2 tons in the front, that it'll lay and still have a smooth ride.
> *




ey joe u taking it on the 27th?


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 8 2008, 11:03 PM~10369471
> *Yeah, i'm going with 6 batteries too.  Any idea on what the specs on the train springs are?  I'm hoping with some 3 1/2 tons in the front, that it'll lay and still have a smooth ride.
> *


Not sure what the specs are but the ride is alot smoother then stock cut coils. but the ride does lay to the floor


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

got the build up thread going tonight. check it out homie.http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=403250


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Distinctive Dreamer_@Apr 9 2008, 08:26 PM~10376564
> *ey joe u taking it on the 27th?
> *


 :yes: Hopefully we can get the rack in and the rear done before then, either way as long as everything is done right i'll be happy. :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 10 2008, 01:07 PM~10382656
> *:yes:  Hopefully we can get the rack in and the rear done before then, either way as long as everything is done right i'll be happy. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Some progress pics. I had Desings Unlimited in Chicago re-inforce the rear arches and weld in my powerballs on a 6" c-channel. :biggrin: Just keeping it streetable for now. Coilover set-up with 10" chrome cylinders, cce 2 ton pre-cut springs, and my powdercoated reverse deep cups.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

CLEAN ASS REGAL


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 18 2008, 10:02 AM~10446072
> *Some progress pics.  I had Desings Unlimited in Chicago re-inforce the rear arches and weld in my powerballs on a 6" c-channel.  :biggrin:  Just keeping it streetable for now.  Coilover set-up with 10" chrome cylinders, cce 2 ton pre-cut springs, and my powdercoated reverse deep cups.
> 
> 
> ...


   looking good homie


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 18 2008, 09:02 AM~10446072
> *Some progress pics.  I had Desings Unlimited in Chicago re-inforce the rear arches and weld in my powerballs on a 6" c-channel.  :biggrin:  Just keeping it streetable for now.  Coilover set-up with 10" chrome cylinders, cce 2 ton pre-cut springs, and my powdercoated reverse deep cups.
> 
> 
> ...



dame homie, i could tell by now that ur setup is gonna look much more cleaner than mines :0


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Distinctive Dreamer_@Apr 19 2008, 10:19 AM~10452807
> *dame homie, i could tell by now that ur setup is gonna look much more cleaner than mines  :0
> *


LoL, that's just because the floor where a bridge goes isn't all cut out. I cut down my speaker box and installed in between the cylinders and am working on a face panel to cover the box and cylinders. Should have some progress by monday. I need to find a pair of 10" speaker grilles to finish it up and mount the amp. Thinking of mounting the amp under the driver seat unless i can somehow attach it between the back of the sub box and the rear seat so it's hidden. 

My idea with the car is "less is more" but to still accessorize where i can but still have a clean look. So, a lot of clean lines with chrome and color matching here and there  .


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks nice startin to take shape.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

clean regal


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Made some progress. Holes for rack are cut, battery trays are done, switches all wired, cut down my speaker box to fit between the cylinders, and made a panel to cover the box/cylinders.

Should look something like this once the rack is welded in.



















Racks painted and battery hold downs rounded on the ends


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Rack is finally in and painted. Only thing left is the electrical and mount for the front pump.



















Winter was long this year so i made this model. It started out as one of those Donks with purple LV interior & top. Keeps me motivated having it sit by the computer. :biggrin:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

rail car spings=layage of frame must take note IMMEDIATELY


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATM_LAunitic_@May 1 2008, 08:10 PM~10554772
> *rail car spings=layage of frame must take note IMMEDIATELY
> *


When we do the front, i'm just going to cut the stock fronts and put them in back to lay lower. The plan is cce super deep cups with 2-3 turns of stock coil and accumulators in the back to lay the rear out 

Switches :biggrin: all wired up with chrome plated jewel extensions.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Finally got my battery cables and was waiting on batteries so i decided to quick pull 3 batteries out of my girl's ride and see what it do....

Only the rear is cut so far, 1 pump to each rear. I tap the right pump up 3 times and bammm....tore the mount for the shock off :uh: , but was happy it wasn't anything else so i just removed both shocks....no big deal since they were cheap autozone shocks anyways.










So i dump the rear again and start tapping the left rear pump up....nothing happens except a "whrrrrrrrrrrr" from the motor  . I swapped the motor already and nothing so looks like it needs a gear.


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

:uh: How did it fell to hear that "zit-zit" fromn the pumps? :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Distinctive Dreamer_@May 7 2008, 08:22 PM~10603165
> *:uh:  How did it fell to hear that "zit-zit" fromn the pumps?  :biggrin:
> *


Good until the sound of tearing metal, clanking, and a long "whrrrrrrrrrr" from the other pump that's not working :angry: . I swapped out the motor right when it started raining, hoping that was the problem so i could finally take if for a cruise and hit them switches.


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

i thought ur pumps were new


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Distinctive Dreamer_@May 7 2008, 08:35 PM~10603284
> *i thought ur pumps were new
> *


Nope, as far as what's on the car now.... only the rear springs, powerballs, solenoids, disconnect & half the 1/0 gauge cable is new. I believe 1 of the motors is new also but i bought it from someone so not sure but it looked new when i took it apart. The stuff i have for the front is new though.....unbreakable balljoints, hoses, fittings, donuts,etc...


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 7 2008, 07:03 PM~10603531
> *Nope, as far as what's on the car now.... only the rear springs, powerballs, solenoids, disconnect & half the 1/0 gauge cable is new.  I believe 1 of the motors is new also but i bought it from someone so not sure but it looked new when i took it apart.  The stuff i have for the front is new though.....unbreakable balljoints, hoses, fittings, donuts,etc...
> *




I shouldve waited and gotten everything ready like u


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

you've seen my rear axle....its too dangerous to drive :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Distinctive Dreamer+May 7 2008, 09:28 PM~10603768-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just needs coil over setup with powerballs welded on, reverse deep cups, top cups and some reinforcing to be like mine. About $400 if you shop around. Mine doesn't have any left to right sway from the rear at all on the tollways or around town.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Rear finally lifted :biggrin: :biggrin: 











Speaker box panel covered in black carpet. I realized after the glue dried that the pile on the carpet is running in opposite directions. Oh well, it was built out of leftovers from another project anyways. I may redo it in black vinyl later.










Panel in and covering speaker box and cylinders. I decided not to add speaker grills for now.


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

looking good so far homie.


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

TTT for a chi-town buildup, was lookin good at the cruisers show a couple weeks back too :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPPLESS86 (Jul 26, 2006)

NICE JOB


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPPLESS86_@May 9 2008, 12:23 PM~10616243
> *NICE JOB
> *


x2


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

NICE REGAL :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

what did u use to make ur speaker panels? i was thinking of making some


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Lookin good bro


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

The rear was sitting a little high for me so today i took out the cce 2 ton precuts. The other spring is half of a front spring from a box caprice. I found out after installing 1 of the halfs that it made the car sit even higher, so i cut down another coil and a half from each leaving 3 1/2 turns and grinded the ends flat, then painted them again and re-installed again.










Now it sits much better in the rear :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 12 2008, 09:29 PM~10639440
> *The rear was sitting a little high for me so today i took out the cce 2 ton precuts.  The other spring is half of a front spring from a box caprice.  I found out after installing 1 of the halfs that it made the car sit even higher, so i cut down another coil and a half from each leaving 3 1/2 turns and grinded the ends flat, then painted them again and re-installed again.
> 
> 
> ...


is it more bouncier?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@May 13 2008, 12:20 AM~10641433
> *is it more bouncier?
> *


Nope, less bouncy and it's a softer bounce, like with accumulators. I got worried it was going to be real bouncy only running 3 1/2 turns but nope. I may not even run accumies on the rear now.


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

loooooooooookin gooooood


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr1987_@May 13 2008, 09:38 PM~10649055
> *loooooooooookin gooooood
> *


 :yes:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

do u have any pictures of the top of the spring perch.Just wondering i did my cutouts in the trunk just need to know is there anything else i need to do besides
drilling the hole for the cylinder to come thru the spring perch or does that need to be flat for the top cup to sit against.


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr1987_@May 14 2008, 05:25 PM~10655635
> *do u have any pictures of the top of the spring perch.Just wondering i did my cutouts in the trunk just need to know is there anything else i need to do besides
> drilling the hole for the cylinder to come thru the spring perch or does that need to be flat for the top cup to sit against.
> *


Build a bridge :biggrin: . Mine just has the holes driled in the floor, no reinforcement at the perches since i plan on putting in a bridge. Make sure to use cups on the top of the spring though so it doesn't "corkscrew" itself up through the floor and into the trunk.


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Tore the hell out of the rear brake hose, luckily i was close to home. I guess the bolt that holds the stock brake hose to the differential should have been taken out after installing the coilover setup. With 10" cylinders it was completely stretched with the car locked up and finally ripped at the bottom. 
New longer hose is 18.75" long and will be perfect when i swap to 14" cylinders.



















I can't believe it didn't rip in half when i originally had CCE 2 ton pre-cuts because it had the car sitting 2-3" higher than how the 3 1/2 turns of a stock caprice spring has the car sitting. They started to settle a little more than i thought and there's only about 1/2" between top and bottom cups so new springs should be here this week.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Getting new stuff is like being a kid at Christmas :biggrin: 


1 ton pre-cuts for the rear, accumulators and fittings for the rear, and a set of unbreakable upper ball joints for the glove box just in case  









Wired up each rear pump to its own bank of batteries now. Only a little more response than with both pumps sharing the same bank.


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jul 11 2008, 05:35 PM~11066156
> *
> 
> Wired up each rear pump to its own bank of batteries now.  Only  a little more response than with both pumps sharing the same bank.
> ...


NICE SETUP!! WHO DID IT??


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

lookin good  keep up the good work,can't wait to see more progress. :cheesy:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Jul 21 2008, 06:28 PM~11142080
> *lookin good   keep up the good work,can't wait to see more progress. :cheesy:
> *


 X 2


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY+Jul 21 2008, 04:50 PM~11141289-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, my homie BIG LAZY will be doing the front pump mount and installing the juice up front, and i'll be doing whatever else doesn't require welding. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jul 22 2008, 07:49 PM~11152907
> *StreetStyle Chicago built.
> Same here, my homie BIG LAZY will be doing the front pump mount and installing the juice up front, and i'll be doing whatever else doesn't require welding. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> is that a wide white wall in the back?? :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> > is that a wide white wall in the back?? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Yup, widewhite with standard offset wheel :biggrin: Not for my Regal though


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Looking real good :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jul 24 2008, 08:29 PM~11171969
> *Looking real good :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks.

Put the new springs in the other day and some accumulators today.

G-Body: full stack 1 ton precut springs & accumulators = exactly like stock(possibly a little smoother).

4th spring set up in 3 months :uh:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jul 24 2008, 11:50 PM~11173944
> *:biggrin:  Thanks.
> 
> Put the new springs in the other day and some accumulators today.
> ...


   I LOVE MY ACCUMULATORS TOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Jul 30 2008, 10:24 AM~11214210
> *   I LOVE MY ACCUMULATORS TOO!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


You put them on? Laid out it still has that bounce to it, but 1 tap up and it's like riding on clouds, i don't even have to swerve for 99% of the imperfections in the road anymore


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jul 31 2008, 12:20 AM~11221535
> *You put them on?  Laid out it still has that bounce to it, but 1 tap up and it's like riding on clouds, i don't even have to swerve for 99% of the imperfections in the road anymore
> *


X2...........I WILL HAVE ACCUMULATORS ON THE REAR OF EVERY LOWRIDER I EVER OWN FOR NOW ON


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

NICE CAR BRO


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I think the car is trying to empty my wallet and kill me. Last Monday the waterpump went, so i replaced that and the belts, flushed the cooling system, and got rid of all the A/C. Car was fine until Wednesday when it started squealing real bad. Replaced the bearings in the somewhat new alternator and adjusted the belts again over the weekend and it was good to go. Decided to take it for a ride last night and ended up flying through a red light since my brakes went out(hopefully there wasn't a red light camera). Coasted the ride home through a few stop signs and replaced the brake cylinder that blew up along with the rear brakes today, bled the lines of all the air and took it for a ride tonight when i heard a noise....which turns out to be a tire that shredded itself(figure its from 3 wheeling which i've only done 8 times) :uh: 



















I did get some new blackmagic 2 & 3/4 ton springs though, powdercoated by pennywise619 that perfectly match the a-arms i did :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Brand new spare and parker accumulators










used some mirrored plexi to make a new dash plate










A/C parts i don't need anymore


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 17 2007, 02:23 AM~9246440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is tight mayne, came out real clean


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

nice where did u get that plexi glass


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

WHAT UP?! GETTING IT ALL READY FOR THE WEEKEND


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr1987+Aug 27 2008, 09:35 PM~11456061-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 28 2008, 02:43 PM~11461939
> *http://www.estreetplastics.com/Acrylic_Mirror_s/38.htm
> :nosad:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

clean regal man. i like how u powder coated stuff to match the car, gives it a clean look.


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

LOVE THE REGAL BRO...


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

Real nice!


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

TTT FOR STREETSTYLE


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## 1-sik-8 (Feb 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Engine took a shit on me a few weeks ago :uh: Seems the nylon on the stock cam gear came off and clogged the oil pump, which starved it for oil and destroyed the main bearings. :angry: I got some different plans for the car over the winter now. 

I've been pretty set on having all the rest of the suspension chrome plated but now i'm considering just powdercoating everything.:dunno: 

Here's my reinforced lowers :biggrin: 



















sitting next to the reinforced/extended uppers (that look stock  )and 2 & 3/4 ton springs


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

the powdercoating looks badass homie


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

looking good homie.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Sep 24 2008, 07:30 PM~11689881
> *the powdercoating looks badass homie
> *


the springs and lower a-arms were done by a member on here...pennywise619

the uppers, the pumps, and everything else was done by me


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

New seats going in as soon as carpet gets here   Got 2 power seat tracks so the plan is to take out the buckets and console and put in the black 60/40 split bench with power to both.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 27 2008, 02:50 PM~11985098
> *New seats going in as soon as carpet gets here   Got 2 power seat tracks so the plan is to take out the buckets and console and put in the black 60/40 split bench with power to both.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 27 2008, 02:51 PM~11985107
> *
> *



or possibly these, just don't want to mess up perfect seats by dying them :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 27 2008, 03:01 PM~11985196
> *or possibly these, just don't want to mess up perfect seats by dying them  :0
> 
> 
> ...


THEY LOOK GOOD AS IS BUT ORANGE DOES WELL WITH TAN


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Ran into an issue with the seats and finding the matching covers and a driver seat but all is well now  

Just the back for now

before










after


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 29 2008, 12:18 PM~12005503
> *Ran into an issue with the seats and finding the matching covers and a driver seat but all is well now
> 
> Just the back for now
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Sep 24 2008, 07:24 PM~11689817
> *Engine took a shit on me a few weeks ago :uh:  Seems the nylon on the stock cam gear came off and clogged the oil pump, which starved it for oil and destroyed the main bearings. :angry: I got some different plans for the car over the winter now.
> 
> I've been pretty set on having all the rest of the suspension chrome plated but now i'm considering just powdercoating everything.:dunno:
> ...


that shit sucks,I had the same problem with my regal  .


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Got more parts for the car but no real progress since i'm working on my girls low right now. Here's something i picked up as a winter project.



















Plans are: orange wheels, black frame, white vinyl seat with black piping, and some chrome/paint for the engine.

Wheels are done, working on stripping the frame down now. :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Dec 6 2008, 05:20 PM~12354509
> *Got more parts for the car but no real progress since i'm working on my girls low right now.  Here's something i picked up as a winter project.
> 
> 
> ...







:0 :0 :0


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

CAR LOOKS GREAT ,THANKS FOR THE LINK TO THE MIRRORED PLEXIGLASS :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Upper a-arm crossbars










Baking some powdercoat on









Ready to be installed









Early presents for the ride. Pro-hopper adjustable upper trailing arms, brake reservoir cover, trunk latch, and custom one-off radio trim bezel.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Got ahold of some Chome powdercoat and it sure does have a nice reflection for not being real chrome :biggrin: Bracket is for my girl's ride, the rest is for my Regal.

unfinished donut on left, chrome powdercoat on right









Fresh out the oven


----------



## slab-roller-214 (Nov 8, 2008)

loookn good man keeep up the goood work man


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

:0 THAT CAME OUT PRETTY CLEAN HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

CAR IS COMING ALONG CLEANLY


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Dec 22 2008, 02:45 PM~12498445
> *Got ahold of some Chome powdercoat and it sure does have a nice reflection for not being real chrome :biggrin:  Bracket is for my girl's ride, the rest is for my Regal.
> 
> unfinished donut on left, chrome powdercoat on right
> ...


 :biggrin: looks good bro


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 22 2008, 07:48 PM~12502181
> *:biggrin: looks good bro
> *


  Thanks for the info on that Chrome powdercoat. I was hesitant and thought it would be a waste of $$$$ but now that i tried it last night, i'm ready to do everything with it and wish i would have tried it a long time ago :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Dec 8 2008, 03:14 PM~12370234
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHERE U GET THA RADIO TRIM


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Dec 22 2008, 11:45 AM~12498445
> *Got ahold of some Chome powdercoat and it sure does have a nice reflection for not being real chrome :biggrin:  Bracket is for my girl's ride, the rest is for my Regal.
> 
> unfinished donut on left, chrome powdercoat on right
> ...



THAT LOOKS NICE


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER+Dec 23 2008, 12:10 AM~12504813-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, pics don't even show how reflective it is. It's shiny like chrome just without the mirror reflection or cost


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Dec 22 2008, 11:27 PM~12503045
> *  Thanks for the info on that Chrome powdercoat.  I was hesitant and thought it would be a waste of $$$$ but now that i tried it last night, i'm ready to do everything with it and wish i would have tried it a long time ago :biggrin:
> *


  I KNOW WHEN I FIRST USED IT I WAS SURPRISED HOW GOOD IT LOOKED


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

lookin sweet :biggrin:


----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

where you get the fat fender trim at???? tryn to get it for my 81 regal.....car is clean as fuck


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

clean ride homie


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt for the homie


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

why are u taking out the pillow top seats?? 
the ones u are putting in look like the ones out of a plain regal..the pillow tops were the better seats that came in limited regals..i'm confused why ud wanna switch to the other ones..


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jan 12 2009, 08:36 AM~12678033
> *why are u taking out the pillow top seats??
> the ones u are putting in look  like the ones out of a plain regal..the pillow tops were the better seats that came in limited regals..i'm confused why ud wanna switch to the other ones..
> *


The factory front grey pillow tops are pretty worn and are starting to rip and crack all over, the price of using the car as a daily i suppose. I got a few estimates on re-upholstering pillow tops and it's just not in my budget right now  . I do have a set of light tan cloth pillow tops but i just don't think the color's right for my ride. 

The black seats are just to change it up for now and have something fresh to sit on. I actually have that back seat pictured in black along with the factory buckets in the same material along with an extra passenger front (60/40 style with the armrest) just in case i feel the need to change it up again before i have some pillow top seats redone.


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 27 2008, 01:01 PM~11985196
> *or possibly these, just don't want to mess up perfect seats by dying them  :0
> 
> 
> ...


JUST PAINT YOUR PLASTIC TRIME WHITE AND TAN THEN WHITE CARPET WITH Tan floormats


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Jan 15 2009, 06:24 PM~12716262
> *JUST PAINT YOUR PLASTIC TRIME WHITE AND TAN THEN WHITE CARPET WITH Tan floormats
> *


 :no: Too late for that, my door panels are done, and some panels are already painted. I'm just leaving it all grey and black inside for now and not trying to buy new carpet that i'm just going to change out anyways. White carpet wouldn't work out too well in a daily driver either :nosad:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Got some 2 ton springs cut to 3 1/2 turns and flattened on the top for the new rear set up.


Before










After, chrome powdercoating










I had to modify the metal rack in the oven to fit the spring, was a tight fit :0 










Finally cut the front out using a 1 3/4" Rigid hole saw i got from Home Depot for $10. It cut the metal like butter  










removed front sway bar and end links along with shocks and cut out the frame for cylinders


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

lookin good keep us posted.


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

nice ride homie i like da colorz :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jul 10 2008, 03:35 PM~11058638
> *Tore the hell out of the rear brake hose, luckily i was close to home.  I guess the bolt that holds the stock brake hose to the differential should have been taken out after installing the coilover setup.  With 10" cylinders it was completely stretched with the car locked up and finally ripped at the bottom.
> New longer hose is 18.75" long and will be perfect when i swap to 14" cylinders.
> 
> ...


Hey bro, where did you find that extended brake hose? Thats what I need.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

you finally cut the front :thumbsup: 

look inside that hole you cut,see them teeth that are supposed to hold the coil in place......cut them off,or use vice grips and bend them side to side till the break off(the easiest way ive found) that will lead to that spring tower ripping open


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Feb 9 2009, 12:21 AM~12947788
> *Hey bro, where did you find that extended brake hose? Thats what I need.
> *


Autozone, part #77851 $12.99, just tell them you need a rear hose for a '99 S10 4 x 4(4 wheel drive). Exact same thing an offroad shop was trying to charge me $45 for  Should work with up to 16's .

In that second pic this, the car was all the way lifted with 10" cylinders and 3 1/2 turns of stock coil to give you an idea of how much more hose there is.




> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 9 2009, 08:29 AM~12949123
> *you finally cut the front :thumbsup:
> 
> look inside that hole you cut,see them teeth that are supposed to hold the coil in place......cut them off,or use vice grips and bend them side to side till the break off(the easiest way ive found) that will lead to that spring tower ripping open
> ...


 :biggrin: Yeah, would have been done a long time ago but i lost interest a little after the engine went and the weather turned so cold. That's the plan with the those teeth, can't wait to put all the fresh suspension on it


----------



## Antdawg (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Feb 8 2009, 03:46 AM~12939723
> *Got some 2 ton springs cut to 3 1/2 turns and flattened on the top for the new rear set up.
> Before
> 
> ...


Hey man don't forget to cut the aarm where the cylinder's going to hit when it's layed


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@Feb 9 2009, 02:13 PM~12951897
> *Hey man don't forget to cut the aarm where the cylinder's going to hit when it's layed
> *


No need too, those arms in the pics are the stock arms, i have a pair of 1" extended arms that are plated on the inside rails and extended at the ears to look stock. I've never cared for the "cut" look :biggrin: 





> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jan 18 2008, 11:59 PM~9731439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Antdawg (Oct 9, 2005)

Gotcha. Clean ass Regal homeboy.


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@Feb 9 2009, 07:04 PM~12954354
> *Gotcha.  Clean ass Regal homeboy.
> *


post pics when done with the front.


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

looking really good :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr1987_@Feb 10 2009, 07:11 PM~12965882
> *post pics when done with the front.
> *


Of course, i'll post them when i finish pulling the engine so i can paint the frame and install the all brand new chrome and powdercoated suspension :biggrin:.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Here's my son's project trike. I used to use it to take him to school and pick him up but he's almost 7 now so he's too big for it. I told him if he does good in school, i'd give him the trike. Well he's been doing really well so i gave him the bike and also donated some of my extra car audio stuff and we built this to put in place of the loveseat. :biggrin: 

Before









After









I made the box smaller after this pic



























Covered the box in 1/2" thick foam, then wrapped it with black velour like material called crushed panne


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Also found a use for my wire wheel that fell apart and lost/broke a bunch of spokes.










Turned a corner fish tank stand into a locking liquor cabinet/wire wheel table


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Mar 4 2009, 12:12 PM~13179252
> *Also found a use for my wire wheel that fell apart and lost/broke a bunch of spokes.
> 
> Turned a corner fish tank stand into a locking liquor cabinet/wire wheel table
> ...


Damn bro you got a lot of talent!! :thumbsup:

The trike is looking really cool, too.


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Mar 4 2009, 02:03 PM~13179158
> *Here's my son's project trike.  I used to use it to take him to school and pick him up but he's almost 7 now so he's too big for it.  I told him if he does good in school, i'd give him the trike.  Well he's been doing really well so i gave him the bike and also donated some of my extra car audio stuff and we built this to put in place of the loveseat. :biggrin:
> 
> Before
> ...


GOOD SHIT HOMEBOY! LOOKIN" SHARP! :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

haha the table's pretty cool :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Mar 4 2009, 03:12 PM~13179252
> *
> 
> Turned a corner fish tank stand into a locking liquor cabinet/wire wheel table
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal+Mar 4 2009, 02:25 PM~13179397-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

A big thanks to the homie Ivan in L.A. for taking my stuff to the platers and picking it up and dealing with all that. Stuff looks show quality for sure :thumbsup: 

Had a couple things already but most of this is all fresh :biggrin: 









I'm hooking my passenger seat up with a 6 way power track just like the driver side. Switch, switch bracket, and 6 way power track with wire harness.  










I pulled the manual seat track off, pulled the bottom material back(it clips onto the bottom),cut out a small amount of foam, mounted the switch bracket(1 hole was already existing), and ran the wiring as well as the plastic grommet on the bottom where the wiring goes through the seat frame so it's 100% like a factory power seat :biggrin: 


I decided to leave the lever there because it lets the seat back go almost all the way back even though the hardware for it was very close to the back connector on the back of the switch.


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

damn homie trike lookin nice, im trying to get my son one but he wont pull his grades up....and the coner table will look nice in my garage. next to my dreamer couch( its the couch i sit and dream about my ride) and the parts look clean homie :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Mar 5 2009, 11:16 AM~13189950
> *damn homie trike lookin nice, im trying to get my son one but he wont pull his grades up....and the coner table will look nice in my garage. next to my dreamer couch( its the couch i sit and dream about my ride) and the parts look clean homie :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, if he doesn't keep his grades up, the trike will just stay put up.  

I put the corner table in my game room/parts storage, wish i had the space for it in the garage


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Mar 5 2009, 10:51 AM~13189249
> *A big thanks to the homie Ivan in L.A. for taking my stuff to the platers and picking it up and dealing with all that.  Stuff looks show quality for sure :thumbsup:
> 
> Had a couple things already but most of this is all fresh :biggrin:
> ...


I SEE YOU GOT ME CHROME FOR THE MC..THANKS BIG HOMIE


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Mar 16 2009, 09:42 AM~13293440
> *I SEE YOU GOT ME CHROME FOR THE MC..THANKS BIG HOMIE
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 


We finally had some nice 60 degree weather today, hope it stays this way so i can get a few things done :biggrin:










94K on it, off to the scrapyard


















Still have to pull the trans and do some cleaning before i put all the suspension and chrome on but it's pretty clean to start with so i should have some progress soon.


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

u shaving the firewall? :biggrin:


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

what engine are you putting in?


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Mar 17 2009, 11:22 PM~13311970
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> We finally had some nice 60 degree weather today, hope it stays this way so i can get a few things done :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

:nicoderm: :biggrin: uffin: :420:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NeNe+Mar 18 2009, 01:37 PM~13315854-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


305 or 350


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Finished pulling the trans out yesterday and started the clean up under the hood.

Today i decided to replace my rear cylinder seals, grease the powerballs, and install some 2 ton springs i powdercoated chrome along with some cce top cups i coated black.










After installing the new springs the car sat at the same height as it did with the pro-hopper 1 tons so i cut another coil off and reinstalled again, so now i'm now running 3 turns of coil.





















It should sit a bit lower once i put the batteries and spare wheel back in the trunk and a new engine/trans in front. I'm finally happy with it the way it the back sits, should be real low with the trunk full sitting on 13's  




















Front bumper license plate bracket, before










After gloss black powdercoating and new plastic clips.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Trans out, heaterbox deleted. I wasn't going to delete the box but while i was pulling the engine, the engine hoist got stuck in a crack in my driveway and the engine rocked back into it and made a small crack in the box so rather than fix it or cover it up i just tore the whole thing out. It started raining so i wrapped some carboard in a bag and taped it to the firewall for now. The plan is to just black out the firewall and brake booster, nothing fancy just cleaner lines.


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Mar 25 2009, 10:42 AM~13384517
> *Trans out, heaterbox deleted.  I wasn't going to delete the box but while i was pulling the engine, the engine hoist got stuck in a crack in my driveway and the engine rocked back into it and made a small crack in the box so rather than fix it or cover it up i just tore the whole thing out.  It started raining so i wrapped some carboard in a bag and taped it to the firewall for now.  The plan is to just black out the firewall and brake booster, nothing fancy just cleaner lines.
> 
> 
> ...


all ready for the Ls1 :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr1987_@Mar 25 2009, 09:27 PM~13390309
> *all ready for the Ls1 :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, i wish.  

I'm having some trouble finding a piece of sheet metal to cover the hole(24" x 15") so in the meantime i covered it with this template i made from the aluminum off a screen door. Perfect as a template for any of the homies looking to do the same thing.


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Rides lookin good Bro !! :thumbsup:


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

shits coming together nice work


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Mar 28 2009, 02:25 PM~13416552
> *Yeah, i wish.
> 
> I'm having some trouble finding a piece of sheet metal to cover the hole(24" x 15") so in the meantime i covered it with this template i made from the aluminum off a screen door.  Perfect as a template for any of the homies looking to do the same thing.
> ...


hey homie i shaved the firewall on my boys cutlass
we used the middle section of the old driverside door skin
its the perfect patch panel


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

did mine and the cowl area above it with a trunk lid from a regal :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Mar 28 2009, 01:25 PM~13416552
> *Yeah, i wish.
> 
> I'm having some trouble finding a piece of sheet metal to cover the hole(24" x 15") so in the meantime i covered it with this template i made from the aluminum off a screen door.  Perfect as a template for any of the homies looking to do the same thing.
> ...


I can help with that one, pm me if you need that sheet metal


----------



## illegalregal530 (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Feb 7 2008, 09:50 PM~9891766
> *Used to have Four 6 x 9's but now am just running Two in the middle and using the side ones to port the bass into the cabin area as well as have enough clearance for cylinders.
> 
> 
> ...


thats a clean ass regal dude. i got my regal alllllll stock right now and im about to buy some subs and a deck for the audio, how hard is it to take out the radio deck with the AC and replace it with an aftermarket head unit though? i want to do as much with this car myself but me and wires dont always get along you know.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Made some progress and picked up some more parts but nothing worthy of pics. In the meantime, i figured i'd post some pics of the other projects i've been working on over the past winter  

My girl's ride needed a new engine










Notice the factory "harmonic balancer" on the right side and a new aftermarket one on the left. Seems the factory balancer is nothing more than a pulley so overtime it allows the crank to go out of balance and wear the bearings. In her case, the crank shaft "walked" itself back and forth and caused the gears to grind on each other. Took it to a shop to have the engine rebuilt but when they were done, it was knocking and the excessive play in the bearings allowed the rear main seal to be damaged so needless to say the bottom end was junk and i would end up having to do it myself anyways. I paid the shop for the tow and new parts and took it home.



















Turned out that finding a used 2.5L 4 cylinder carbuerated engine wasn't working out so luckily i finally found a fresh block to start with  





































Oh and everything was pretty much rebuilt, painted, and put back together in my basement due to the -20 degree weather we've had this year :angry: Luckily it was only a couple hundred pounds  




























Car is a front wheel drive :angry: and the axle pulled out the trans while dropping the new engine back in. I'm glad her next car will be full framed/rear wheel drive  









Only pic of it installed, still have a couple things to do before starting her up.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

My homie Freddy and me getting started










Trunk off









Bracket being fabbed up









Even in April it's cold and windy in Chi-town so we brought the lid inside to mount the brackets. My homies Stranger trusting that Freddy won't slip with the drill :0 hno:










Suicide trunk :biggrin: Just have to respray the inside of the lid and brackets and a few minor adjustments still.











Had to respray the lip on the hood :biggrin: 









So while the paint was drying, i cleaned up the hood latch, bracket, and spring by coating them with some chrome for now.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I've had this for about 8 years now and since it's been in storage for a few years, i've been doing some small changes before i drive it again.

Last time i drove it


















Brighter lights(clear lenses with red reflective buckets, l.e.d. lighting, high output electronic load flasher, etc) :biggrin: 









New smooth fiberglass bumpers, fitted/installed/painted. (color looks off in the pic, it's actaully a very close match...either way i wasn't going to drive it with the bumpers unfinished or in primer and still haven't decided on a paint scheme for the car) Got a different grill on it now, i wasn't feeling the E & G with the new bumpers.  










Big battery cable kit to help with current flow, from INNOVATIVE WIRING.com


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Rather than running double donuts in the front or drilling out a 1/2" plate, i decided to try this out. I'm not sure if it should just sit on the cylinder sleeve or i should weld it inside the spring perch. I'll probably just sit in there and see how it works out first. 

I used 4 hole saws, a drill, a dremel tool, and a solenoid connector to keep my hole saw centered while drilling.

I used the 3 larger saws to cut the bigger hole.









Total height of the cup is 1 1/4". I left the bottom section 5/8" thick and recessed the top part a little larger than the cylinder sleeve by using the largest saw pictured(2 1/4").









Here's to show how far the sleeve will sit inside the recessed area.









Here's how it'll sit with pressure on it. The reason i recessed the area out and made it look like a backwards shallow reverse deep cup is because i didn't want to add the entire height of the cup and having the front sitting that extra 5/8" higher.  










Powdercoated chrome even though no one will ever see it, i figured why not


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

NICE BUILD BRO LOOKING GOOD.BROTHER


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Got enough on your plate?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL+Apr 15 2009, 06:08 PM~13586567-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL, yeah i think so. Also been helping a homie redo his interior in his cadi coupe "Lac of Interest" by smoothing and painting all his trim and giving a hand wrapping his dash/headliner/sail panels in suede. :biggrin: 



















Headliner board in need of some rebuilding.









foam getting layed down(grey headliner material)









this glue has some real strong fumes :420: 









Stranger & Freddy









all done with the fresh suede :biggrin: 









is that a matching dash in suede :0 




























Dash, headliner, and sail panels done...........on to the next project



























wheel chip inserts painted in blue anodized paint with STREETSTYLE chips glued in place :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Changed things up a little and since there's no engine in my regal, i want to do everything right the first time around. In the meantime, i need something to cruise so i been putting in work on this and got to bring it out this week.


New convertors, Pypes X-pipe, all 2 1/2" mandrel bent pipe Not too loud but plenty of power with my slightly modded LT1 vette engine  









Installed


















14" 72 Spoke Chrome/Gold D'z









Had to grind a little off the front calipers and a lot off the rears since i have the large 4 wheel disc set-up.  









First time my Caprice has been wet in 4 years :biggrin: 


















Cruising in the rain with my homies


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

damn dude....anytime you feel like working on a car or getting rid of the bakers dozen you come out with let me know  haha

looking real good. nice clear pics makes it really easy to understand what you're doing. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Apr 26 2009, 01:30 AM~13691149
> *damn dude....anytime you feel like working on a car or getting rid of the bakers dozen you come out with let me know  haha
> 
> looking real good. nice clear pics makes it really easy to understand what you're doing.
> ...


  

Thanks, hopefully it'll all help someone out. I've been on other sites where there were how to's on things and it really helps to see it done and explained before you try something yourself and put your own twist on it, ya know. So i figured i'd just put all the info out there on some of the "basic" upgrades guys can do themself, just not everything i'm doing


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Just finished reading this thread from front to back. This build is is serious. .


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Pics from a picnic today, it rained most of the morning but she still cleaned up nice with a dry towel


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 27 2009, 02:37 AM~13699499
> *Pics from a picnic today, it rained most of the morning but she still cleaned up nice with a dry towel
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Messing around with some pics 

My girl's ride "Cotton Candy"









:0 I like it as a blue cotton candy :biggrin: 









my regal









my caprice


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 8 2008, 09:40 PM~10369244
> *Decided on just pc'ing some regular end caps and the motor to block plate for now.  I might still do the backing plates in orange too but i'll decide in the next couple weeks once all this stuff is finally in the car  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 LOOKING GOOD SPARKY.......... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Maybe i should just start another topic for this one since i've already starting putting in a little work and changing some other things around just since last week. 

Will be back to the Regal updates very soon  


Pics from this weekend and it was finally sunny :biggrin: 









91-92 taillights for now


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

My bro-in-laws caprice that i've been helping him change things up on. A days work on it to freshen things up, change seals, and swap out the old 14's for 13's and she was ready to cruise again  














































My bro in laws car tearing up brand new tires with my homie Lazy driving and the whole neighborhood watching. :biggrin: 





[/quote]


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

My shorty has been doing real good in school this year so me and him have been building my old trike that i gave to him. Fenders are on their way and he has some ideas for the inside of the box with some stuff he said to keep secret  I'm just letting him run with whatever ideas he's got for the whole bike within reason because so far the box, placement of things, and material were his choices


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

and so it begins.... a heart transplant for my Regal


starting out with a loooooow mileage chevy 350 that was just running like a champ on saturday :biggrin: Big thanks to my homie and Prez Big Lazy for the hook up and also to V.P. Freddy for all his help in getting the engine home  

EDIT: casting #'s on the block are 14010201 so from i've found it's a 305 with a 2 bolt main out of an 80-85 Either way, still a good building block to start with  











To compliment those chrome edlebrock valve covers (missing one of the wing nut covers in case someone has one  )










TH350 trans with a short tail shaft just like i was looking for :0 









Got to make sure she's running right  









Can't seem to keep my hands off the daily ride either










Freshed up a few things while i was under the hood  




























Powdercoated colors on these parts: Wet White, Extra Gloss Black, and Mirror Chrome. Now the chrome is reflective but not like actual chrome. The Wet White is real glossy and parts are slippery to even hold. The Gloss Black has a real deep look to it like factory fresh automotive paint  










A-frames for grill


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

No editing here, just a perfect sunny day :biggrin:


----------



## buick_82 (Feb 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 26 2008, 10:39 AM~11441184
> *Brand new spare and parker accumulators
> 
> 
> ...


u still got thos A/C parts?


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

sup got that 350 ha :0


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr1987_@May 12 2009, 03:23 PM~13864464
> *sup got that 350 ha  :0
> *


The casting #'s on the block are 14010201 so from i've found it's a 305 with a 2 bolt main out of an 80-85 and not a 350  . Either way i'm going to build it the same way, my mpg will just be a bit higher  



I managed to finish up my caprice trunk on friday. Still not done with it though  

Center trunk panel wrapped in white vinyl










Pics from a show today










wheel/tire don't quite match right now but it is a true 72 spoke dayton  . I also powdercoated a spare knockoff since the whole trunk is black/white :biggrin: 



























not a bad pic of my bro-in-laws bubble considering i was doing 35mph


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 5 2009, 03:33 AM~13788381
> *My bro-in-laws caprice that i've been helping him change things up on.  A days work on it to freshen things up, change seals, and swap out the old 14's for 13's and she was ready to cruise again
> 
> 
> ...


nice video


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT FOR MY NINJA


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Got pulled over in my caprice coming home from a show last Sunday for no front plate :angry: but no ticket :biggrin: So, since i by law have to have a plate mounted on the front of the car :angry: , i wanted something that the bracket couldnt' be seen on that's easily removeable and that i wouldn't have to drill into my fiberlglass bumper to install so here's what i came up with.

I used some angle iron left over from when i put up a garage door opener to weld onto the ends of some flat bar leftover from my battery hold downs on my regal  











Yeah, it's rough, but i'm teaching my self to weld with a small welder i picked up awhile back. I've welded up a few things that are solid and i think i've kind of got it now with how long to hold it/wire speed/power....so a bigger welder may be something to look into :0 










Here's how the plate bolts on.









Powdercoated the bracket with Wet White along with 2 large wingnuts so i can quickly remove/install the entire bracket and plate  


















and here's how i'm able to quickly remove the plate and bracket without any trace it was ever mounted.

underside view (i drilled 2 holes through the crush bumper and then used bolts with lock washers and nuts to hold the bolts in place) the frame slides over the end of the bolts and wing nuts hold it in place.










top view (you can barely see the wingnuts just like i wanted)









side(it looks close but there's 1/2" between the top of the plate and the bumper. The license plate frame that i powdercoated white helps keep everything sturdy just in case there's 100 mph+ winds blowing on it


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

REGAL: Made a plate to cover the firewall.










Safety first. Do enough grinding and you'll find yourself yelling instead of talking and having trouble hearing what people say so i use the ear muffs . Also, i always make templates for things, makes it so much easier to get things exact and not waste material, not to mention having the template already will make it that much easier the next time around.










Yes, that's an old school beat box that you can power with 8 D batteries so you can walk around with it on your shoulder(if you remember people doing this, then you're getting old).  It helps me keep track of time when i'm out in the garage since each tape is either 30 or 45 minutes per side.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

A couple of the things i've powdercoated for my Regal.

trans bracket









driveshaft brackets









some random bolts for when i put everything under the hood back together









and a sneak peek at the trunk

My homie Big Lazy welding up the mount for the front pump









Don't mind the bag on passenger rear pump, i let a homie use the hose to get him back cruising Going to have to run some 90* fitting on the dumps for the return hoses so i can get the spare out if needed and maybe some hardline but other than that, everythings coming together.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 17 2009, 11:48 PM~14223642
> *A couple of the things i've powdercoated for my Regal.
> 
> trans bracket
> ...


 :0


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

That's good stuff


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nice work on the license plate holder, good idea :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 17 2009, 09:48 PM~14223642
> *A couple of the things i've powdercoated for my Regal.
> 
> trans bracket
> ...


  nice 3 pump set up


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

TTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jun 20 2009, 08:36 AM~14246222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, front pump in pic is just for mock up right now. Turns out i can't get my spare out without taking out the front pump bolts, oh well, hopefully i don't need it. :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Pics from at a show on Sunday





















At a local show on Monday










Only grabbed one pic before i got booted from being parked in the center of a mall  










A few random locations


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Changed up the wheels for now










:0 :0 


Couple sneak peaks from earlier today


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Put in about 14 hours of solid work yesterday so i figured i'd post this quick pic since i like how it turned out with the lamp on the ground.....took this pic around midnight, stopped workin 4 hours later


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 17 2009, 11:48 PM~14223642
> *
> My homie Big Lazy welding up the mount for the front pump
> *




What do you call him when hes doing work? :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 17 2009, 11:48 PM~14223642
> *
> My homie Big Lazy welding up the mount for the front pump
> *




What do you call him when hes doing work? :dunno:



































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE (Jul 25, 2009)

:angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Aug 17 2009, 07:41 AM~14790202-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Mar 19 2009, 05:48 PM~13329436
> *Finished pulling the trans out yesterday and started the clean up under the hood.
> 
> Today i decided to replace my rear cylinder seals, grease the powerballs, and install some 2 ton springs i powdercoated chrome along with some cce top cups i coated black.
> ...


Damn Homie your regal is Bad ass. Your topic gave sme motivation to work on mine and step up my game and try to compete with you. Why did you change your rear springs again if you have accumulators. I plan on getting some in the future but from your experience of 4 diiferent sets what is the best ride quality the 1 ton, 2 ton, the stock caprice. Thanks


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.SKAMS_@Sep 17 2009, 02:19 PM~15108841
> *Damn Homie your regal is Bad ass.  Your topic gave sme motivation to work on mine and step up my game and try to compete with you.  Why did you change your rear springs again if you have accumulators.  I plan on getting some in the future but from your experience of 4 diiferent sets what is the best ride quality the 1 ton, 2 ton, the stock caprice.  Thanks
> *


Thanks, i been motivated lately....just waiting until its done to post all the pics  

The ride still depends on what springs are used. Smoothest riding was 1 tons and accumies but it sat too high for me. Still haven't riden on the 3 1/2 turns of 2 ton but it should be about the same as the 1 tons. Stock caprice front springs collapsed too much and the coils are too far apart so the top cups would sit crooked and cause squeaking. the full stack of cce 2 tons let the cups sit perfect and rode good but had the car sitting about 1" higher than stock.




Here's a quick pic from a few weeks ago. Didn't have a sand blaster so i took it all down to metal by hand which was a ton of work but worth it because primer/paint doesn't stick to dirt/grease so what else could i do except do it right the first time :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Sep 17 2009, 06:23 PM~15111504
> *Thanks, i been motivated lately....just waiting until its done to post all the pics
> 
> The ride still depends on what springs are used.  Smoothest riding was 1 tons and accumies but it sat too high for me.  Still haven't riden on the 3 1/2 turns of 2 ton but it should be about the same as the 1 tons.  Stock caprice front springs collapsed too much and the coils are too far apart so the top cups would sit crooked and cause squeaking.  the full stack of cce 2 tons let the cups sit perfect and rode good but had the car sitting about 1" higher than stock.
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jul 1 2009, 09:58 PM~14356542
> *Pics from at a show on Sunday
> 
> 
> ...


lookin clean big dawg!!!!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Turned one of the rollouts into a fat white :biggrin: Made a homemade "machine" out of: dremel tool, threaded rod, nuts/bolts/washers, flat bar, and used a 4" sanding disc to finish things up



















It could use a little more time with a sanding disc to clean up the lines but i dunno about spending any more time on it since it's got no tread and i just use it as a rollout.










Some before pics. notice the chain with bolt on the floor, that's what i wrap around the coils and frame rail as a safety for when i'm removing the spring  




















More of the frame all cleaned up










sanding, filling, sanding, filling, sanding, filling.......and so on until things get smooooooth  










before and after.....the 1" extension is at the ears and everything was smoothed over to look stock  










some chrome brake dust shields 















and here's just 1 more pic for now.....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Sep 22 2009, 07:19 PM~15155791
> *Turned one of the rollouts into a fat white :biggrin:  Made a homemade "machine" out of:  dremel tool, threaded rod, nuts/bolts/washers, flat bar, and used a 4" sanding disc to finish things up
> 
> 
> ...


nice homegirl, glad to see their is more females in the game


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 22 2009, 06:23 PM~15156482
> *nice homegirl, glad to see their is more females in the game
> *




:0 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NeNe_@Sep 22 2009, 10:18 PM~15157642
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


:h5: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 22 2009, 07:44 PM~15156700
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


:buttkick: :machinegun: 




Wheel well bolts....freshly coated in pc chrome



















comparison pic of stock spring to the new stuff


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

gawd damn fuckin inspector gadget over here! I mean that in a good way!! Looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Keep Up the good werk to make them hert . . Yeah Dat


----------



## 1985buickregal (Aug 14, 2009)

yo man where u get ur front light bezels?


----------



## Riding.Real.Low (Oct 1, 2009)

clean ass regal foo.. wish i had knowledge n money to do all that to my regal


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

looks good, keep up the good work homeboy :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

looking good keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Yo nice Regal man! I just went through the entire thread, looks awesome!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

KEEP UP THE WORK BRO


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

this seat needs to be reupholstered still but it's progress. My regal came with the passenger side bucket seat with recline so i left that and added a power track with switch.










This is what i used. Notice the bracket at the bottom, it is for the switch so you need that along with the wiring(one of the holes for the screws that hold it where it should go is already there), power track itself, and the plastic grommet for the bottom of the seat to turn any g-body seat into a power seat.  With the recline lever still functioning and the 6 way track, you can lay the seat out like a lazy-boy  . Also, if you do it and leave the recline lever, then make sure to run the wiring over the top of the rod that controls the recline.










before shot of interior









Engravings done by the homie eseSpooky


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Cold ass December here in Chicago so the building part of things was put on hold, but we've had some nice 30-40 degree temps here the past couple weeks so progress is being made  pics coming soon

Sun Visor re-upholstering. Material is charcoal suede.

Now on the passenger side, with the mirror/courtesy lights, the visor itself is a hard plastic shell and i was able to tuck the material back in between the seam of the plastic shell so that sides done with no sewing and just a little bit of spray glue to keep things tight.

The driver side is constructed differently though. It's a pice of board wrapped with a piece of cardboard with material over it. Then it was just stitched through to hold it together. So, being that the car's 20+ years old, all the material was brittle so i'm working on turning another passenger side visor into the new driver side so i can keep things matching 100% without having to use chipboard or anything like that where it would involve sewing.


Here's the driver side torn apart










Passenger side: material in center is just laying there in pic but here's the look i'm going for on both sides.


----------



## buick87 (Apr 28, 2008)

ttt 4 tha regal !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Some pics of some of what i've been doing over the winter....

Rebuilt 350 trans....chrome accessories not pictured  










All new unbreakable lower and upper balljoints, double nutted with grade 8 nuts. New bushings, stock look upper a-arms extended 1" at ears and plated on inside. Lowers completly plated. 2 3/4 ton springs. All powdercoated safety orange. All new brake rotors, pads, axle bearings, etc.. 










Grommets for the hidden holes in the trunk for front hoses. I use grommets as well as a ton of zip ties because i've found that hoses only burst when there is a rubbing issue.










Lots of cleaning, some sanding, then primer and paint for the wheel wells :biggrin: 










I decided to powdercoat chrome the wheel well bolts rather than have them plated due to cost and consideration of how much car will be driven and exposed to the elements.










Before engine/trans install. All wiring for electrical components will be brand new wire that is larger in size and is as hidden as possible.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

NICE HOMIE,WHAT SIZE MOTOR ARE YOU PUTTIN IN THE REGAL?


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

Its been awhile since I checked out your build its coming along nice.taking your time is gona pay off


----------



## JaDogg420 (Oct 13, 2009)

looks good bro


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85+Mar 20 2010, 08:45 PM~16948185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, i'm just trying to have a streetable car that i don't have to worry about things breaking on and i figure might as well go over as much as i can since i've had pretty much the whole car apart.


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD SPARKY


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jugoDEcarlo_@Mar 20 2010, 07:46 PM~16948748
> *Its been awhile since I checked out your build its coming along nice.taking your time is gona pay off
> *


x2 looks good man!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Lookin Good Homie


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin Good Bro :thumbsup:


----------



## HIPPO (Jun 10, 2009)

TTT


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Alright, here's some info i didn't find anywhere before i actually wasted an afternoon trying to do something that wouldn't work so i figured i'd post up what i found. :banghead: :banghead: 

TH350 trans with short tail (6") going into a g-body that had a 200 trans:

The original 200-4r trans that came with my Regal uses the rear mounting holes on the driver side frame rail to mount the crossmember too. The TH350 uses the front most holes. So you must loosen the passenger side bolts, remove the driver side ones, and slide the driverside about a foot forward and reinstall the bolts.

Here's a pic to show the holes.

http://gbodyforum.com/download/file.php?id...a78b9&mode=view

What i did was just put the TH350 trans in and almost had the trans mount lined up by about 1/4" but with the crossmember in the facotry location it's roughly 6" too far back which means the tailshaft will hit the trans tunnel(floor), the driveshaft will appear 6" too long, and the trans will be sitting too far back to be able to install the trans to engine block mounting bolts.

pic of trans installed too far back (incorrect and nothing will line up)









Driveshaft:

As far as i know there's 2 different legnth driveshafts for Regals based on whether it had a 7.5" or 8.5" rearend housing and one of the two is 1" longer(not sure which one). So i'm hoping mine is good, if not i'm cutting it anyways to install a slip so no worries.  

Crossmember & Dual Exhaust: 

To run true dual exhaust with a chevy 305 or 350, there's a few options on what you can do. 
1. Get a crossmember from a Monte that originally had dual exhuast and a dual hump crossmember.
2. Run both pipes down the passenger side(may be an issue if your ride is real low and pipe size is limited).
3. Notch out your crossmember on the drier side, then reinforce it with metal plate.
4. Buy a new dual hump crossmember.

I choose to buy a new dual hump crossmember from jeg's for $130. Summit has them for $200. The one from jegs is solid, looks great, and bolted right in.

http://www.jegs.com/i/Jegster/550/41050/10002/-1

Factory crossmember on top, Jeg's dual hump crossmember on bottom.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

YESSSSSSS


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Here you can see a glimpse of the chrome oil pan sitting above the crossmember :biggrin: 















Just have to bolt on the headers and do a lil wiring, plumbing and part installing now. It'll get done soon enough, its summer and hot so i've shifted focus onto a bathroom remodel for a couple weeks....but im sure i'll squeeze in some time to finish some of it up, probably at night while i should be sleeping :wow: so i'll be rolling soon enough


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Some pics of my Chevy at a show last week. Going to be putting this one away pretty soon when the Regal comes out :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

only way your regal would have had the 8.5 is if it was the t-type or grand national
even the monte ss had the 7.5 with a posi
the 8.5 in a g-body was very rare


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Anything new


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

Regal is looking good as always homie, you should post up some more pictures bro, let us see what has been getting done


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Haven't done too much too it lately, just been working and doing some remodeling. Been getting things done here and there though. Will post some pics soon


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Here's a few fresh pics for now...just have to wire up the charging system & electric fan and install exhaust. Oh and rechrome the hood ornament base and paint new bumper fillers, then install.


Used the og base and put on a new buick emblem rather than the square blue one that comes stock.


----------



## 81 cutdog (Sep 23, 2010)

clean regal


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

looking good sparky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Apr 21 2011, 08:37 PM~20392402
> *THIS OLD ASS TOPIC
> WHAT IT DO    ANYTHING NEW TO THE WHIP   ANY NEW PICS
> "GET YO ASS BACK IN THE GARAGE" LOL :nicoderm:  :drama:  uffin:
> *


Just got these couple pics for now.  Maybe we can cruise it up to the exhaust shop Saturday now that the charging issue is done with. :biggrin: 











Only other plans for now is to swap that crank pulley out with something shiny.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

looking good


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Here's some pics from some of the stuff i've been working on. Just enjoying the car for the next few months while changing a couple small things before other things get reworked.


I wrapped the headliner and sunvisor in suede.










Used my old alternator that i rebuilt and powdercoated years ago. Had to swap fan and pulley for clearance issues so i powdercoated them too.










Trans brackets, pc'd gloss black










I shaved the firewall, installed an electric fan, electric choke, ceramic headers, and misc powdercoated and chrome parts. Everything is new from ground up: brakes, seals, unbreakable upper/lower balljoints, all suspension, bushings, etc.



















After shaving the firewall and removing the plastic tray that holds the wiper nozzle, i had no where to mount the nozzle, so i used a clip on style nozzle on the arm and re-routed the hose to be hidden.










Ceramic coated headers









I wanted to know whats going on under the hood so i installed some gauges. Rather than bolt the cheap gauge housing that came with them under the dash, i decided to make a panel, spray it/flake it/backlight it and attach it to a one off custom chrome plated radio trim bezel.





































getting some dual 2 1/4" pipes run










turndowns right after mufflers, before axle for now. It sounds great and leaves me enough clearance for ummmmmm.......other things


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

looks hella good


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Every time i take her out for a cruise, it's raining. Waiting for a sunny day for some fresh looking pics. Drives locked up or laid out with front up and ass dropped or vice versa with absolutely no rubbing, binding, or vibrations. 

























































3 pumps, 6 batteries, full spare, two 10" subs, and spare wheel well filled fluids/jack/etc hidden by a cover, and room for two 6 pack coolers





















Fire Extinguisher installed under passenger dash. Was able to use 1 existing mounting hole and drill 1 more to mount the bracket. Mounted so that the quick release latch pulls back and extinguisher drops and ready to use. Was thinking of painting it but i kind of like it standing out.










Had a little issue with cooling fan motor barely spinning after getting warm or subject to vibration. Reflowed the solder on a ground terminal for brushes inside motor and cleaned everything up. She's working like new again.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Some random camera phone pics







































Pics from a picnic last weekend










Cruise Night a few days ago


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks good:thumbsup:

If you come across any 155's hankooks down there get at me would ya


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

GOOD SHIT BRO! LOVE THE TRUNK, OHH WAIT WE BOTH BUILT THAT TRUNK! LOL


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

BIG LAZY said:


> GOOD SHIT BRO! LOVE THE TRUNK, OHH WAIT WE BOTH BUILT THAT TRUNK! LOL


 That shits welded in there good too:thumbsup:. I'm kicking myself for not bolting it in though. If i ever need the spare i have to pull the front pump out so i'm thinking about remounting that adapter so the wheel sits a little more upright, other than that its just like imagined it back when it was empty


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Some random camera phone pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Just got these couple pics for now.  Maybe we can cruise it up to the exhaust shop Saturday now that the charging issue is done with. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


raffla is looking good karnal


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

DUVAL said:


> raffla is looking good karnal


x2
first test drive he took with the new engine we was clowning the shit outa the regal 3wheeling the fuck outa it i think i still got the vid imma send it to you to see if you want to post it sparky


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Hell yeah send me the vid. You already know the vid angela took was of the ground cuz she got scared when those bright red flames were shooting out the open headers. Those headers were screaming like some nascar shit, lol. I think I was sliding sideways up on 3 from the rain when i was punching the gas. I'm going to bring out the actual video camera whenever you all are ready


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

MAN POST THAT VIDEO!


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Hell yeah send me the vid. You already know the vid angela took was of the ground cuz she got scared when those bright red flames were shooting out the open headers. Those headers were screaming like some nascar shit, lol. I think I was sliding sideways up on 3 from the rain when i was punching the gas. I'm going to bring out the actual video camera whenever you all are ready


 

im jealous :inout:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

car is lookn good joe :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LAZYLAC (Jun 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

post some pics bro


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

DUVAL said:


> post some pics bro


Not many new pics homie, been just working out the details on my girls car so she's rollin again and cruisin. New engine from top to bottom on her car along with a bunch of little things here and there. Put some new trim, door handles, window motors, etc on the regal. Just getting everything 110% so there's no worries on out of state trips, ya know


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

do ya thang Sparky!!!!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

mr1987 said:


> do ya thang Sparky!!!!


I always do homie


It was Saturday today so of course, spent the day in the garage working on things. Changed out seats and finally took the "darkness" out the interior so im gonna roll with this for this year. I love this pic too since you can see my caprice in the door, can't wait to dig deeper into that car


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Also, been working on this. Bought it new last year and i can't leave anything stock so i been modding it since day 1. Clear signal lights with electronic load flasher for the led's along with led plate bulb, installed some ninja 250 intergrated l.e.d. mirrors, brighter silvannia silverstar headlight bulb, reflective color matched wheel stripes to match the candy plasma blue, rear fender delete, relocated the plate up a few inches, and tucked the rear turn signals in. It's not low n slow but it is a blast to ride when i want some time for myself or just need to be somewhere really fast.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:looking good!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

BIG LAZY said:


> GOOD SHIT BRO! LOVE THE TRUNK, OHH WAIT WE BOTH BUILT THAT TRUNK! LOL


Damn homie how you been? it's been a min. hit me up bro let me know what you working with.....


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

DUVAL said:


> raffla is looking good karnal


hey guerro its ranfla LOL how you been dog?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Couple pics from this weekend


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Couple pics from this weekend


nice pics!!!!!
man that was one hot ass day


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Couple pics from StreetLow show yesterday. Was 100 miles each way and had a blast cruisin. Also, won 2nd place 80's Street


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Couple pics from StreetLow show yesterday. Was 100 miles each way and had a blast cruisin. Also, won 2nd place 80's Street


congrats joe the ride was lookin good


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks.


Here's a few more pics. Had to replace the front fillers right before the show since gravity took hold just sitting in the garage.


Fiberglass fillers









Just had to line them up and drill out the 7 mounting holes for each front filler. Paint, clear, and wetsand.


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

Looks good homie....some of them pictures look like the regal is pinkish red but then goes to a bright ass orange in the next picture....regardlless regal is cleeeeeannnn!!!!!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah, most of the pics are with a nice quality camera but the ones that make the orange look reddish were taken with my phone.


Should have replaced the old radiator when the engine was out but it looked good, until it sprung a small leak. So swapped over my electric fan and put a new one in. Seems to cool just fine in traffic and on long highway drives with just the single 16" "pull" fan without covering any of the backside of the radiator or adding a "push" fan.











After 6 years of riding with a chain steering wheel, i'm ready for something else. While i'm upholstering and building the wheel i want, i'm going to toss this stock wheel in. 










It was a navy blue so i dyed it a semi gloss black on the wheel and center and the back plastic trim in a slightly glossier black. 










Had to trim some of the tabs off the trim ring, paint the raised section in an aluminum like finish, and i decided on the center button from a buick century with the 3 shield emblem rather than the stock square blue emblem since i shaved all of them off the car and the hood ornament is also the 3 shield.


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

HERES SOME PICS OF YOUR SHORTY WITH HIS TROPHY AT THE PESADOS SHOW
















CONGRATS


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Nice pics, he's been waiting to bring it out for awhile so might as well post some updated pics.


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

SPOOK82 said:


> HERES SOME PICS OF YOUR SHORTY WITH HIS TROPHY AT THE PESADOS SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats on the bike win


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Hell yeah send me the vid. You already know the vid angela took was of the ground cuz she got scared when those bright red flames were shooting out the open headers. Those headers were screaming like some nascar shit, lol. I think I was sliding sideways up on 3 from the rain when i was punching the gas. I'm going to bring out the actual video camera whenever you all are ready


:thumbsup: wow that sounds nasty  car is looking good man


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

WHAT UP SPARKY?! CONGRATS ON YOUR 2 ND PLACE AT STREETLOW! CAR LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

CLEAN REGAL HOMIE.. THE ENGINE BAY LOOK DOPE


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Pics from last week before the snow hit. Finally put her away for the "season" now and getting ready to start crossing things off the "shit to do" list.


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Pics from last week before the snow hit. Finally put her away for the "season" now and getting ready to start crossing things off the "shit to do" list.


STILL LOOKING GOOD BRO, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

Bump love that orange regal


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

TTT for the homie


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

anything new post them pics :nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

i still have them orange rings if ya need em


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Rear fillers cracked up over winter so i tossed some new fiberglass ones on. To install i just lined the new ones up, drilled the 7 mounting holes on each one, fit to the body lines, primer/paint/clear. Also replaced the bumper absorbers since they were both pushed in about 1"and probably the reason my og fillers cracked up. I'm overall happy with the fit on them. They needed some trimming/smoothing out at the corners where the taillight trim is and by the license plate but that was about it.


























































I picked up a passenger side visor to use for the driver side. Here's what i started with.










Here's after i cut a piece of plexi to fill the gap where the mirror used to go. This side will face forward when the visor is down. The reason i used this visor is because it's made of a plastic shell that only requires to tuck the material into the edges instead of having to sew it. It's also a perfect match to the existing passenger visor.










Factory screws that used to hold the mirror housing in, holding plexi in.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

For better sound i picked up some kick panels and a set of RF components with swivel tweeters.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Picked up some projector headlights, just running them with normal bulbs for now, HID's coming soon.I had to trim out the factory buckets to make them fit. Not hooking up the blue halo's or city lights yet.


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> For better sound i picked up some kick panels and a set of RF components with swivel tweeters.


Very nice bro...where did you order the kick panels from? I was going to buy some when my regal got out of paint...Also make sure you watch your headlight wiring b/c i had them type of headlights in 3 or 4 years ago and they burnt through wiring so i sold em...looking good as always tho :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I mounted up some Brand new cross laced 72's on nos Cornells along with the universal knockoff system and orange color rings. Other than that and some fresh polished windshield trim, all ive done to it is drive it.


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looks awesome bro


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

Where you get the kick panels????


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Lookin Good

Nice Knock offs


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Part 2 of 3 of my build: Full frame wrap with a bridge. Tons of filling, grinding, molding and my frame is 100% metal. I'd estimate 120 hours or so into the molding process along with fixing a few things that weren't quite perfect. Worked on this frame in -5 to 50 degree weather outside, backyard boogie style. 

Picked this up in November and worked on it till March. 































































































































As you can see, surface rust forms in a few days so every weekend I would unwrap it and de-rust it. Just another added step to building here in the Midwest. 










Made some chain mounts for the bridge. Not sure if ill need them but just trying to think ahead. 


















Used a whole lot of flap discs, both conical and flat in 24, 40, 60, 80, and 120 grit. 










And one last 20 degree day the wind was blowing so me, my girl, and homie dragged the 800 lb beast into the garage for the last of the molding and to degrease and prep for paint.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I decided against the cheaper/easy route of having the frame powdercoated and decided to learn how to paint myself. Picked up a set of devilbliss spray guns, air regulator, filters, etc along with some ppg epoxy primer and paint an got to work. 














































Mixing up the silver blue metallic that kind of flip flops depending on lighting.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Flipping a painted frame alone without scratching anything using tow straps and 2 engine hoists. 
























































Left a few beads of weld in certain spots on purpose 


















Body mount bolt access









The bridge is a combination of the factory perches and c-channel.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

And on to the body. This part including complete tear down, frame painting, hand polishing all new stainless hardware, powdercoating brackets and things, the full rebuild, lining stuff up, all the way to fully drivable took 6 weeks, from may 1st until June 16th. All it took was a written out plan of action to remove and reinstall, a bunch of boxes of parts to replace every seal, bolt, etc from bumper to bumper, 3 hours sleep a night, a few cases of energy drinks, and a whole lot of dedication. As a side note, I made sure I had EVERY single piece of the puzzle before I even took the first bolt off. 

Before pic. Wheel wells out


















Front clip coming off as one piece









Trunk gutted




































The body itself is held up by two 4 x 4 and four 3 ton jacks. Those logs in the back and any other random stands were just to put me at ease when climbing under it. Held up fine to some 60 mph winds.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Here's a few things I powdercoated gloss black. 

Rear bumper filler braces 










Filler braces and shifter bracket









Rear drum brake hardware and washers for front body fillers. I figure even if nobody ever sees this stuff, at least I know its got better protection against the elements. 


















Brake & fuel line bracket bolts









Front body mount with new stainless bolts/nuts and powdercoated chrome and black washers


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Had to pick up driver side floor pans. Perfect time with the body in the air.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

With a heavier frame and a full trunk of hydros I upgraded the radiator to an all aluminum dual 1" core. 

Old setup









New









It needed the bottom lips on radiator trimmed and all the tabs on the radiator support grinded off to fit but nothing major like extending the core support down. 









New fan also









Also added a stainless coolant reservoir and a chrome 100 amp alternator to help keep up with the electric fan and a few accessories. 









New digital coolant gauge and volt gauge. Set to dim when the headlights are on and flash if voltage goes under 12 or coolant is too hot. I made a mirrored plexi surround to match the chrome bezel and hold the gauges.


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## POZOLE1ER (Nov 30, 2010)

you got a lot of heart! keep up the good work bro!! ANTHONY LIFESTYLE CC


----------



## Droop408 (May 28, 2013)

Very freaking nice car, bro. Love the build. Keep up the good work.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Was wondering when you were gonna get back at it again


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: nice work


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

Clean build


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Made a hose extension so any overflow comes out under the frame


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

As the pics show, snow, freezing temps, rain, hail, and working under halogen lights were my building conditions. 
I couldn't wait to cruise so I been riding around since June without juice. It's coming soon.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

Nice build bro,can't wait ti c it in person.by way what size compressor did u use to primer/paint the frame.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

flaco78 said:


> Nice build bro,can't wait ti c it in person.by way what size compressor did u use to primer/paint the frame.


20 gal. The tank fills to 130psi and kicks back on when im down to 80 psi. It's enough to spray a small car but the compressor will keep kicking on to keep the pressure up. I use around 20psi at the gun so theres always plenty of flow control left if needed.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

It's come a long way since I saw it last. :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

KingT562 said:


> What is that?
> A motor to open your trunk ?


It's a door lock actuator. For power locks.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

Looking real good!!!!!


----------



## impalajoe71 (May 13, 2008)

Very nice work! Sweet ride homie!


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

just read/looked through this thread damn good work


----------



## joelrios632 (Apr 2, 2015)

What size is the box


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Finally filled the trunk back up. Similar to how it was before but slight differences to make things removable and easy to work on. Sheet metal work all done to get rid of rusty pieces. 



















And of course keeping myself busy with a '63 i picked up over the winter that ive been working on. Build topic on this one coming soon


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Good to see you got it all back together


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Nice steering wheel


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

lookin good, coming out strong, especially with that 63


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

TTT FOR MY BROTHA !!!
Text me ya # lost all contacts


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

Clean build homie :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks guys. Each of you has contributed in some way whether its parts i bought from you for the build or parts i sold to ya to fund the build. 

Since all floor repairs are done i decided to seam seal everything and brush on a por15 treatment was in order just like the underside of the floors to keep the rust away for good. 





And then some FatMat sound deadener to keep the music inside and exhaust heat/noise on the outside. Doubled up the deadener almost everywhere and ran all the wiring through the door sill channels. 





After that, i threw in new 'grey mist' carpet with mass backing from stockinteriors.com I highly suggest the mass backing for insulation and ease of dropping it into place. Pics on this as soon as I'm done dying the door panels and sound deadening the doors.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

great thread! my regal has been sitting on jack stands pulled apart collecting dust in the corner....im motivated t work on everybody cars except mine


----------



## 85cutlasslolo (Apr 12, 2011)

Any updates to this car?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Random pic with a few of my rides lined up






The plan here is to get a nice 30-35" hop and have a confortable drive at highway speeds or around the city while looking good. 


Removable center battery tray. Just like Legos, i have 3 options...spare tire, more batteries, or a large cooler. 



New BMH pump for the front with superduty Adex. 



New triple o-ring 8's for the front. I painted them "black chrome". 



A whole lot of 4 ton coil



This was after install, laid out. A few hundred miles later and its an inch lower. Had to put some 100 spokes on to save the cross laced from bending while hopping. 



All 8 batteries. 






Laid in back, lifted in front. 



New rear differential and a few other things coming as soon as its too cold to cruise.


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks good bro


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

What gear u runnin on the frt pump? 8 batts to the nose?... I got a cce fatboy with 3/4" plumbing same way but straight out the pump no elbows...I got a #9 and #11 not sure with one...really nice regal bro good luck


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

Fauchet slowdown would look nasty on there!!


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Lookin good


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

#11 gear, 3/4" block restricted to 1/2" at the y-block, restricted to 3/8" dual hoses to the front. I've only had it on 5 batteries so far. 8 to the nose as soon as i finish some other projects and free up some time in case stuff breaks. Extra motor, a box of noids, and a measuring stick already on hand. It gets off the ground on 3 batteries, around 8-10" on 5 so far. My girl is learning the switch as well but sometimes "dead heads" the pump by hitting the switch too early. Front pump motor, noids, and cables get hot as hell after 4 or 5 sessions of hitting the switch 4 or 5 times so I'm going to run a ground off the motor and see what it does.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

bodyman1979 said:


> Fauchet slowdown would look nasty on there!!


That was the plan but the clearance is real right so that hex head slow down is tilted back. I'll probably take it off since the "quick click" of the superduty is good enough. 

I ride laid in front, more tire wear but no bounce or lane drifting with running the single dump to the front, no sway bars, & no shocks.


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

I jus bought the black presto motor mhn 7001 I think that's the part number...it's got the ground lug on it...with real copper brushes...we will see how it works?


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

I was thinking on runnin an 11 too....great setup...good luck brother....pm me when u get it dialed in...what kind of numbers your gettin


----------



## 86buick (Dec 12, 2014)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Random pic with a few of my rides lined up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Clean g body homie, be careful these slowdowns are weak...


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> Clean g body homie, be careful these slowdowns are weak...


I've got it all the way open and honestly with the superduty i dont feel its needed to restrict return pressure at all. I'm getting about 2 1/2" lift in front and i can drop it down 1/2" with each quick tap of the switch. I'm planning on taking it off before going to 96v. 

Driving with it lifted feels like its sliding left to right on ice. No sway bars, single dump, and stiff springs will do that though. Laid down and it cruises great.


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

Yep take out the slowdown if u don t need it, :nicoderm:also u running to much turns on coils imo...


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I cut another 1/2 turn off the coils about 2 months ago and its much more "bouncy" on the switch. Just kinda floats right up to fully locked. 



Sits like this for now




Locked up, 10's in the back


Halloween parade downtown Chi-Town






Havent done much besides drive it and reinstalled a couple circuits for strobe & neon underbody lights. Rebuild season is coming soon........


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Looking good chief!!!


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cleansocks81 (Feb 12, 2016)

Looking real good bro TTT


----------

